# Pig journey - Pen and Housing



## craftymama86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello everyone! 

I thought I would create a more specific post. My hubby had pigs early in life and they are completely new to me. We're getting two Herefords and the pen is approximately 20x20.

We responded to a Craigslist ad for free pallets, turned out to be a freight company (major score!), we picked up two loads yesterday along with quite a bit of ply wood (pieces same size as pallets). So, here we go!

 Two sides up! Boy was this some hard work! Lol. I dug trenches, so to speak, then the walls were put in to hopefully help prevent the pigs digging under. Hubby was quite impressed with how hard I worked today. I was determined!!!




Three sides up! Ran out of the awesome 6inch screws we were using so hubby pulled out the nailer. We got done with the pen itself today, including driving in posts, I just need to snap a few more pics. Tomorrow we'll make touch ups to the "gate", throw together the shelter and attach the feeders.


 

So there it is, for now. I'm hoping to pick up the little oinkers tomorrow.


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 13, 2016)

All done! 



 

I didn't get my way with the feeders, gotta prove someone wrong, lol, and it wasn't my hubby... I wanted to frame them with 4x4s, which will likely end up happening. 


 

Our little helper hammering out some badly placed nails, lol.


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 13, 2016)

They're here!!! 



We got the biggest of the bunch (female), and a male that was healed up pretty good, lol.


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 14, 2016)

Your pigs will love all the room and all the yummy vegetation to root up! I hope your feeders are well attached. As your piggies get large, they will move them all over the place!


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks!

They're already halfway through rooting up the place.  This was from this morning, they've rooted up a good but more since, lol.


 

The feeders are screwed onto the wall of the pen but we'll see how they hold up.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 14, 2016)

We fenced in our garden so our piglets can root it up. They are doing a fabulous job! We can't plant here until mid may, so I say, dig away!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 14, 2016)

Congrats on getting your pigs! Your pen looks good. If you are going to build a shelter, here's a link to how I built mine. Hope it helps or gives you an idea or two.

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/hawg-hut-or-goat-or-sheep-or-dhs-new-digs.32088/


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 14, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Congrats on getting your pigs! Your pen looks good. If you are going to build a shelter, here's a link to how I built mine. Hope it helps or gives you an idea or two.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/hawg-hut-or-goat-or-sheep-or-dhs-new-digs.32088/



Thanks! 

That's a great shelter you built. We already built ours, it's the pic with our son sitting inside. It's in one corner so we just placed two pallets for the flooring, screwed together, placed another on the other end and added a roof. I love the pallets we got, they're topped with ply wood instead of the usual boards. We'll be using the rest for a chicken coop and a play house for our kids. Hehe.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 15, 2016)

They sure look happy in there.


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 15, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> They sure look happy in there.



They're having a blast! Every once in a while the female will come over and check us out, like she's wanting something, lol. She's much more curious than the male. He's a scaredy piggy, lol. Then again they can't see use coming, lol. I make noises as I walk up so I don't startle them, seems to work. Lol.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 15, 2016)

Those are some bodacious pallets you got and free too. The possibilities are endless.....


----------

